# Ebb 'n Flow vs DWC?



## GreenGold (Feb 17, 2008)

I am planning on building a dwc or an ebb and flow grow. I cant decide on which to do. Any opinions on which is easier for a hydro newbie? I already have the lights and the room done.

Which is more productive??


----------



## potroast (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, hydroponics means working water. I would say ebb&flow is more productive because the water is working more. DWC is a passive system of hydro, so the water doesn't work as much.

HTH


----------



## GreenGold (Feb 17, 2008)

Hmmm.

Everything I have read has suggested DWC because of its simplicity I guess. I still dont know which one I should build. Im having trouble finding DIY parts for Ebb&flow i.e. the tray! I cant see spending 100 bucks on a plastic tray. if someone could point me in the right direction


I will even take some advice on another type of system if anyone has any opinions (with cost in mind)


----------



## oskiwosky (Feb 17, 2008)

go to homedepot and use a cement mixing tray in building materials. or watch youtube i grow chronc 1-9


----------



## FaCultGen (Feb 17, 2008)

DWC all the way dude... you'll have the fastest growing plants with dwc. larger buds as well.


----------



## infamouse21 (Feb 18, 2008)

at my buddys we use drip system 4 our mother plants & ebb flow for flower.
for flower stage ebb-flow is the best it allows the roots 2 take full advantage off the water. due 2 the flooding part. with a drip system not all the root mass is getting wet. we are actually thinking about turning our drip system into ebb-flow as well so the mothers can grow faster than they are so clones are thicker.


----------



## rezo (Feb 18, 2008)

dwc and aeroponics are the two highest yielding systems. the dwc is way easier to do. dwc and aero offer a constant feed of oxygen and nutes. a dwc plant in a 5 gal bucket or 1 aero plant produces upto 3x a plant in ebb and flow so if you are limited in space youll get more buds with less plants. ebb and flow is great just not best.


----------



## sogstink (Feb 18, 2008)

dwc all the way


----------



## WeedCreed (Feb 18, 2008)

holding it down for all the ebb/flow growers out there. 

Ebb/Flow = little maintenance, easy build, great looking plants.


----------



## GreenGold (Feb 18, 2008)

well I want to raise mothers and clones indoors to transport outside so would a small ebb and flow be better for the mothers? Im thinking something like the aerocloner would work well for the clones. Also can I transport clones from Hydroton to soil?


----------



## KholdStare (Feb 18, 2008)

GreenGold said:


> well I want to raise mothers and clones indoors to transport outside so would a small ebb and flow be better for the mothers? Im thinking something like the aerocloner would work well for the clones. Also can I transport clones from Hydroton to soil?


I think it could go either way, but a DWC would be cheaper, you could just get a 5 gal bucket DWC for each mother and call it a day. 

If you have the little guys (girls) in a rockwool cube it would be a lot easier to move them into soil without damaging the roots.


----------



## potroast (Feb 18, 2008)

rezo said:


> dwc and aeroponics are the two highest yielding systems. the dwc is way easier to do. dwc and aero offer a constant feed of oxygen and nutes. a dwc plant in a 5 gal bucket or 1 aero plant produces upto 3x a plant in ebb and flow so if you are limited in space youll get more buds with less plants. ebb and flow is great just not best.



I'll take that with a bucket of salt. 

Active hydro systems will outproduce any passive (DWC) bucket of nutes and roots.

HTH


----------



## Tanuvan (Feb 19, 2008)

I say Ebb and Flow if not for the reason that pythium seems to be less of an issue since roots are not sitting in water. If you don't have a really cool reservoir with tons of bubbles, then you will be just asking for problems.

Not so much so with Ebb and Flow/Flood and Drain.

Just my 2 copper


----------



## dtp5150 (Mar 2, 2010)

ebb and flow is easier to take care of multiple big plants ( they all share the same reservoir )

instead of each bucket having its own reservoir, its much easier


----------



## kabona (Mar 2, 2010)

infamouse21 said:


> at my buddys we use drip system 4 our mother plants & ebb flow for flower.
> for flower stage ebb-flow is the best it allows the roots 2 take full advantage off the water. due 2 the flooding part. with a drip system not all the root mass is getting wet. we are actually thinking about turning our drip system into ebb-flow as well so the mothers can grow faster than they are so clones are thicker.



false statements...... ebb and flow is not the best and it does not take full advantage of your water... i dont even know what taking advantage of water means... but whatever it means, it is not what you want.... to get bigger buds and faster growth you want to supply as much oxygen to the roots as possible.... thats why NASA uses aeroponics, 98% of the time the roots are taking in oxygen, not nutrients. So when you look at ebb & flow vs DWC....... DWC always comes out on top.... not to mention how much cheaper it is to set up that a ebb and flow... shit you dont even need a water pump. 

Just to clear it up though.. i have never used a DWC set up... i only use aeroponics... but basically both are used to acheive maximum oxygen consumption.




(btw... changing your mothers from a drip system to a ebb and flow probably wont change much....my mothers grow great on a drip system )


not bashing anyone at all... just trying to clear up some info


----------



## Xan2 (Jul 7, 2010)

rezo said:


> dwc and aeroponics are the two highest yielding systems. the dwc is way easier to do. dwc and aero offer a constant feed of oxygen and nutes. a dwc plant in a 5 gal bucket or 1 aero plant produces upto 3x a plant in ebb and flow so if you are limited in space youll get more buds with less plants. ebb and flow is great just not best.


you got it


----------



## meetzu (Jul 8, 2010)

Aero would have the best growth speed with NFT close behind. Neither of these systems are cheap or when DIY they aren't the most simple things to build and have a fair amount of materials (they aren't necessarily difficult to build though). You are right in assuming that DWC would be the easiest to get started in. It also has the lowest start up cost and less parts that can fail during a grow. The downside of DWC is Aero, NFT, and Ebb n Flo would all generally use less nutes than a DWC bucket because of the reduced res size needed to feed the same size of plants. Depending on how big you are going this could be a huge factor (eg. full Advanced line in a 100 gal res = some serious money for res changes whereas something like Lucas formula from GH is much more affordable and sensible for a res that size).

Maybe that helps, just my thoughts. GL


----------



## Anonymouse (Jul 8, 2010)

If you're looking to do just a couple of plants, DWC is great. If you're looking for a lot of flexibility or want to work on more plants, get an E/F garden. 

I love E/F, it's easy and gives great results.


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 8, 2010)

My vote is for Ebb and flow for the ease of cleaning and res changes.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 3, 2012)

Seriously, Ebb & Flow hands down! DWC is great and produces massive roots and all, but it all has to be done in a much more climate controlled environment. You get high room and then ultimately res temps and you're headed for a massive fail REAL quick. Or, should your air pump go out and you aren't able to replace it with another in say under four hours or whatever, you can just kiss your whole grow goodbye. Personally I want *STOUT* fuckin plants. I don't wanna have to worry about a record setting high temp day to invite Pythium(sp?) into the mix. I also wouldn't want a little ol' power outage to wipe out months of hard work. 

Using Google, search ICmag and the Farm using terms "MPB" and "Undercurrent" and you'll see exactly what I mean. Those are Formula 1 type of grows... read: lots and_ lots_ of time, dedication, and $$$ being spent there.


For me personally it's all about the E&F, using Hydroton in heavy duty net pots and repotting to the next size up as the grow progresses.


----------



## ManishWayz (Jul 3, 2012)

Check out some designs I have built. I would say go with an RDWC.

https://www.rollitup.org/members/manishwayz-357258/albums/system-designs-27333/


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 4, 2012)

umm im gonna say for simplicity and productivity ebb and flow, but with a twist.. I done it both ways moms are still dwc my flowering plants are in a 3x6 tray in net pots covered with panda plastic I run my pump twice an hr and the roots grow out in the bed without getting hit by the light and aways stay moist. you ask me its the best of both worlds cause I get massive root growth like in dwc with the convinience of having everything in one tray..


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 4, 2012)

ebb and flow, more ability to set up a veg/flwr system that works for you..


----------



## Type3Steve (Jul 4, 2012)

dtp5150 said:


> ebb and flow is easier to take care of multiple big plants ( they all share the same reservoir )
> 
> instead of each bucket having its own reservoir, its much easier


That makes a ton of sense! Made up my mind just thinking of having to monitor ph/ppms with 6-8 dwc buckets sounds nightmarish!!
1 or 2 no prob over that it kind of makes it hard to pay attention to detail! 
Cheers!
Oh, the Sure to Grow guys on YouTube tell you all you need to know about building stuff.


----------



## GreenThumbSucker (Jul 4, 2012)

Every method of hydroponics has it's upside and it's downside. DWC is cheap to set up and run, but you would have to deal with pathogens and high solution temperatures. Ebb and flow is very easy too, but you end up with lots of loose Hydroton to clean up or dispose of. Plants in DWC are a bit more touchy when it comes to PPM etc because you do not have a buffer like you do with hydroton.

Having done both methods extensively I would say the ebb and flow is less problematic because solution temps/root problems are much less of an issue thus fewer headaches. Both methods kick ass and end yields will be similar if everything goes smoothly.


----------



## bodiethebulldog (Sep 24, 2012)

potroast said:


> Well, hydroponics means working water. I would say ebb&flow is more productive because the water is working more. DWC is a passive system of hydro, so the water doesn't work as much.
> 
> HTH


Dude, you are seriously trippin...the Deep Water Culture IS a true Hydroponic system...the water constantly flows 24 hours through the system and buckets, therefor being a true "Water Working" system...EBB N Flow is not the same..EBB n Flow is simply flood and drain on a predetermined schedule...15 minutes every 2 hours or whatever that's it. Where is the water "working" part? I guess every 2 hours for 15 minutes it is considered a hydro system ..then you wait to do it again. Ebb N Flow is the government job of Hydroponics world. Work 15 minutes then take a 2 hour break then do all over again  ...Not sure how this is a better option that continuous Deep Water Culture...hydroponics means working water. I would say ebb&flow is more productive because the water is working more. DWC is a passive system of hydro, so the water doesn't work as much.QUOTE=potroast;557747]Well,


----------



## GreenThumbSucker (Sep 24, 2012)

DWC is simpler but DWC comes with many problems. Particularly heat and root rot problems. I would go with ebb and flow until you master the basics, then decide if you want to try another method. Ebb and flow is a lot more forgiving and you will get huge crops.

*on edit
Just noticed this thread is four years old ROFL!


----------



## Clown Baby (Sep 24, 2012)

ebb&flow is the easiest to maintain and has the least problems.

DWC has a few issues. Warm water leads to pythium root rot. You have to change the water for each plant separately.


I'd recommend ebb/flow


----------



## tenthirty (Sep 25, 2012)

Yup, growing in any type of water culture (NFT DWC) is for the extremely experienced.
I thought that was the way to go too, but a year of semi failures made me switch to ebb and flow.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Sep 25, 2012)

It takes longer to dial in and learn how to maximize, but E & F SOG. Hands down.


----------



## needlesnpins (Sep 25, 2012)

Ebb >>>>>... I have done DWC and NFT grows for about a year before i switch to a 24 site ebb system. The ebb system hands down best results i have seen. In the past i had issues with root rot using DWC...with the ebb i get about 4 frozen 2 litres in there a day and my water is at 68* everything is beautiful.


----------



## TheGoodGrower (Aug 25, 2013)

DWC for me. Simple, easy, effective. I've never had any root problems.. in fact I have amazing roots.


----------



## thegreensurfer (Aug 25, 2013)

ebb & flow


----------



## Dogenzengi (Sep 2, 2013)

A pic of my design,

4 10 gallon totes side by side plumbed to on resevoir.

Bless,
DZ


----------



## hot cheetos (Jan 15, 2016)

When people say Ebb and Flow...some people are talking about the flood tables other people are talking about the individual bucket site type of ebb and flow system. Wish ya'll would be more specific what you're referring to.


----------



## Dumme (Jan 15, 2016)

hot cheetos said:


> When people say Ebb and Flow...some people are talking about the flood tables other people are talking about the individual bucket site type of ebb and flow system. Wish ya'll would be more specific what you're referring to.


Ebb&Flow in hydroponics, refers to a recurrent or rhythmical pattern of water coming and going or decline and regrowth.

Normally a flood table is referred to as a "flood table - ebb&flow", as you can still use a "flood table - NFT", but I do agree, some dont give enough information to get an accurate picture of what they're talking about.


----------



## hot cheetos (Jan 15, 2016)

Dumme said:


> Ebb&Flow in hydroponics, refers to a recurrent or rhythmical pattern of water coming and going or decline and regrowth.
> 
> Normally a flood table is referred to as a "flood table - ebb&flow", as you can still use a "flood table - NFT", but I do agree, some dont give enough information to get an accurate picture of what they're talking about.


So most of the people in this thread are talking about the non-table type of ebb and flow? I didn't anyone mentioning a table. Maybe 1 or 2.


----------



## Dumme (Jan 15, 2016)

hot cheetos said:


> So most of the people in this thread are talking about the non-table type of ebb and flow? I didn't anyone mentioning a table. Maybe 1 or 2.


I can't speak for the poster, himself, but I would say the most common ebb&flow is using a flood table.
The "flood table" doesn't doesn't describe the hydroponics. It describes the device in which the hydroponics is preformed.


----------



## hot cheetos (Jan 15, 2016)

Dumme said:


> I can't speak for the poster, himself, but I would say the most common ebb&flow is using a flood table.View attachment 3586270
> The "flood table" doesn't doesn't describe the hydroponics. It describes the device in which the hydroponics is preformed.


I had posted a question in another thread that went unanswered. You seem to know your stuff, I'd appreciate any insight.

Regarding the flood tables versus something like the Flo N Gro by Titan Controls (individual site buckets with reservoir), which system in your opinion is better? See when I think about it logically, the Flo n Gro is literally the same exact thing as an Ebb and Flow tray/table system, but more efficient and smarter. At the end of the day the goal is to fill up the buckets from the bottom up, then drain. One system floods an entire tray as a means of flooding the buckets that are sitting in the tray, the other system just floods the individual buckets without using all that extra water in empty spaces inside the tray. 

This is assuming you use buckets in the table style ebb and flow tray. I know most people use the buckets anyway, but some do use rockwool for something like a SOG grow. At which point the table system is unmatched in my opinion.

Thoughts?


----------



## Dumme (Jan 15, 2016)

One thought comes to mind immediately, and the main reason, $price$. Yes, you'll be getting a new brand system, and it's fairly easy to set up, but you'll definitely be paying for that perk. Both will get you a great plant. With DIY-ers I've seen both bucket ebb&flow and flood tables. Is one better than the other? Err, thats hard to say. Each garden has its own unique challenges and goals.


----------



## hot cheetos (Jan 15, 2016)

Dumme said:


> One thought comes to mind immediately, and the main reason, $price$. Yes, you'll be getting a new brand system, and it's fairly easy to set up, but you'll definitely be paying for that perk. Both will get you a great plant. With DIY-ers I've seen both bucket ebb&flow and flood tables.


The Titan controls would be about $1000 cheaper than the flood table for my particular set up. Two 4x8 trays, rez, lid, pump, buckets, medium, etc. runs me 1500 with which i would run 16 plants total, 8 in each tray. For a 16 plant site Titan Controls Flo N Gro system, it runs me about 583. 10x10 tent.

The only thing with the table is that I could run far FAR more plants if I wanted to. It could support about 400 SOG plants if i wanted, whereas with the flo n gro you're stuck at 16. Even if you get the expansions you wont pass 100.


----------



## Bluntsmith (Jan 15, 2016)

I started reading this thread which were posts from legit 2008, and by the time I got to the end, I saw exchanges happening just three minutes ago, in 2016. And it's only two pages long. Mind. Blown.


----------



## hot cheetos (Jan 15, 2016)

Bluntsmith said:


> I started reading this thread which were posts from legit 2008, and by the time I got to the end, I saw exchanges happening just three minutes ago, in 2016. And it's only two pages long. Mind. Blown.


Lol holy shit that's crazy. The chances of that...


----------



## Dumme (Jan 15, 2016)

hot cheetos said:


> The Titan controls would be about $1000 cheaper than the flood table for my particular set up. Two 4x8 trays, rez, lid, pump, buckets, medium, etc. runs me 1500 with which i would run 16 plants total, 8 in each tray. For a 16 plant site Titan Controls Flo N Gro system, it runs me about 583. 10x10 tent.
> 
> The only thing with the table is that I could run far FAR more plants if I wanted to. It could support about 400 SOG plants if i wanted, whereas with the flo n gro you're stuck at 16. Even if you get the expansions you wont pass 100.


Ill be looking forward to following your grow. Please keep us abreast.


----------



## toaster struedel (Jan 15, 2016)

Ebb flow buckets get my vote,yields less than DWC. But ebb buckets are far more user friendly!


----------



## 420 Boy (Jan 15, 2016)

How would you control an ebb n flow (flood tables) system on a larger scale (example 10 4'x8' tables)? 
1) Would it be smarter to use 1 reservoir for every 2 tables or get let's say bigger reservoirs and have 2 of em flooding 5 tables each?
Having 1 reservoir/ table is starting to become labour intense in my head. Once a week you would have to drain 10 reservoirs, 
fill em up and then mix the nutes 10 times. On the other hand, it sure could have its advantages.
2) How do you calculate the size of your res? You must be taking in consideration the volume of pots and medium. Am I wrong?


----------



## intenseneal (Jan 17, 2016)

Its like comparing apples and oranges here. Both are sweet, both have seeds and both are fruits, they are the same but different. Ebb and flow and DWC have their ups and downs. Ebb and flow has 1 shared res so you only have to check ph and ppm once for all the plants, its better for larger grows with more plants than DWC, it requires more plumbing and thus more issues for leaks and its harder to do multi strain grows si ce you have one res and 1 nute solution. DWC is simpler for smaller grows, with individual buckets you can do more than 1 strain since you can control the nute solution for each plant, growth us a little faster since the roits are always in the nute solution, you can do a RDWC can combined the benifits of ebb and flow to DWC.


----------



## two2brains (Jan 17, 2016)

I think rdwc is wayy better however flood drain is good and wayy easier to dial in.


----------



## jronnn (Jan 18, 2016)

420 Boy said:


> How would you control an ebb n flow (flood tables) system on a larger scale (example 10 4'x8' tables)?
> 1) Would it be smarter to use 1 reservoir for every 2 tables or get let's say bigger reservoirs and have 2 of em flooding 5 tables each?
> Having 1 reservoir/ table is starting to become labour intense in my head. Once a week you would have to drain 10 reservoirs,
> fill em up and then mix the nutes 10 times. On the other hand, it sure could have its advantages.
> 2) How do you calculate the size of your res? You must be taking in consideration the volume of pots and medium. Am I wrong?


1) youd use 1 res per table (unless using clones from the same strain/mom thats are the same age, which i doubt) and you'd only need to change the res once every other week (if at all, some people only change the res once or twice in the entire flower cycle) the bigger the res, the less you should have to change it.
2) if using 8x4 tables you want atleast a 50gal and to calculate how much water you'd need in a res (not including medium or pots) is to find how many cubic inches of water need to be flooded so you'd multiply (4x8 in inches) so 48 x 72 then multiply that by how many inches you want that to flood (say 4" flood height) so 48x72x4 so about 13800 cubic inches of water and theres 231 cubic inches in a gallon so divide 13800 by 231 and it comes to about 59 gallons of water need to be in the table to flood it 4 inches and thats not including the extra water needed in the bottom of the res so your water pump stays in the water. so id go with a 75 gallon to be safe or get a 50gallon barrel-shaped res so less water needs to be in the res for the pump. hope that helps


----------



## 420 Boy (Jan 18, 2016)

jronnn said:


> find how many cubic inches of water need to be flooded


Makes total sense, thank you


----------



## adower (Jan 21, 2016)

Ebb and flow. You can leave for a week and they don't miss a step.


----------



## Bluntsmith (Jan 21, 2016)

this thread has made me strongly reconsider my flower tent setup... rdwc is the higher yielder it seems, but just ease of use/moving parts/shit that can go wrong... that seems to be ebb and flow's strong suit.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 11, 2016)

With the ebb and flow setup, how does the plant stages work? Obviously you would be using the ebb and flow for flowering, but what is the setup like for veg? The same thing and you just move them over to the flowering tent/space?


----------



## Bluntsmith (Feb 11, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> With the ebb and flow setup, how does the plant stages work? Obviously you would be using the ebb and flow for flowering, but what is the setup like for veg? The same thing and you just move them over to the flowering tent/space?


dude this was the journey I just worked to solve. there are a couple different ways. I opted for an ebb and flow tray for veg with Hugo (rockwool) blocks that, when time for flower, I drop into net pots specifically designed for 6" Hugo blocks, into the flo n gro tsunami system. no extra medium needed that way and way less worries about root shock when transferring.

there are other ways to skin the cat but they're more complicated. if you want more info lemme know. I literally just worked through this puzzle.


----------



## jronnn (Feb 11, 2016)

Bluntsmith said:


> dude this was the journey I just worked to solve. there are a couple different ways. I opted for an ebb and flow tray for veg with Hugo (rockwool) blocks that I drop into net pots specifically designed for 6" Hugo blocks. no extra medium needed that way and way less worries about root shock when transferring.
> 
> there are other ways to skin the cat but they're more complicated. if you want more info lemme know. I literally just worked through this puzzle.


i don't think thats what he's asking, i think he's literally asking if you can veg AND flower on a flood tray


----------



## Bluntsmith (Feb 11, 2016)

jronnn said:


> i don't think thats what he's asking, i think he's literally asking if you can veg AND flower on a flood tray


if the question is that simple, then the answer is simply yes.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 11, 2016)

Bluntsmith said:


> dude this was the journey I just worked to solve. there are a couple different ways. I opted for an ebb and flow tray for veg with Hugo (rockwool) blocks that, when time for flower, I drop into net pots specifically designed for 6" Hugo blocks, into the flo n gro tsunami system. no extra medium needed that way and way less worries about root shock when transferring.
> 
> there are other ways to skin the cat but they're more complicated. if you want more info lemme know. I literally just worked through this puzzle.


gotcha. So you clone in a cloner or seed start in rockwool. Then transfer to ebb and flow for veg ~5 weeks. Then in tsunami for flower. With the tsunami, it sounds like you are limited to the # of sites as opposed to another ebb and flow tray where you could do continuous sog?


----------



## Bluntsmith (Feb 11, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> gotcha. So you clone in a cloner or seed start in rockwool. Then transfer to ebb and flow for veg ~5 weeks. Then in tsunami for flower. With the tsunami, it sounds like you are limited to the # of sites as opposed to another ebb and flow tray where you could do continuous sog?


well, not sure it matters too much but my plan is to buy clones since I am not super stoked on the clones I have now and don't want to clone them. so yeah take your 1" rockwool embedded seedling or clone, and when it's popping roots out the bottom, drop it in a Hugo. then veg them on the e&f tray, and when it's time, give them their own buckets to go nuts in. 

I'm going for max yield per plant per state regulations limiting mature plant count. so yeah, the tsunami has six sites (with cheap six site expansions). I want to grow six monsters, in one 4x8 tent, so that's why I'm doing what I'm doing. but you definitely can leave them in one tray, or if you have a perpetual garden, you can take them from one tray to another. just don't use coco mat or anything else that the roots will get locked into. if you plan to just use one tray then obviously coco mats make more sense. hope that helps. good luck!


----------



## hellmutt bones (Feb 11, 2016)

Bluntsmith said:


> I started reading this thread which were posts from legit 2008, and by the time I got to the end, I saw exchanges happening just three minutes ago, in 2016. And it's only two pages long. Mind. Blown.


The mind blowing part of it is how fucking slow you read!! Since 2008


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 11, 2016)

Yes i was thinking perpetual so it sounds like 2 separate ebb and flo rooms are the way to go. Is it a pain in the ass to do it this way? Ideally, id like to veg under t5 and flower under led with a little, separate area for clones with a small light


----------



## Bluntsmith (Feb 11, 2016)

hellmutt bones said:


> The mind blowing part of it is how fucking slow you read!! Since 2008


ha!! I don't have the fastest connection, clearly.


----------



## Bluntsmith (Feb 11, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Yes i was thinking perpetual so it sounds like 2 separate ebb and flo rooms are the way to go. Is it a pain in the ass to do it this way? Ideally, id like to veg under t5 and flower under led with a little, separate area for clones with a small light


that's why I'm going 6" Hugo blocks. so it's less of a pain in the ass. root structures can get huge in the block without needing to touch down on any coco mat. so in your case you'll probably have two tables, no mat in veg, but a mat in flower. I haven't yet done this method but the guy at the hydro store advised me that if roots start popping out the bottom of your Hugo you can just have a ~1" layer of hydroton on your tray to let them hide under.. I've also read that your canopy can be so big that exposed roots on the tray won't matter.

the reason I like Hugos is their ease of plugging into the buckets with the 6" square net pot bucket lids. but dude there are literally so many ways to grow on an ebb and flow table. this is just one that I've vetted out for my next grow.

FWIW, though, I've seen monster fucking plants grow out of a Hugo and nothing else. bonus is rockwool retains water longer than hydroton for example. so need to flood only a couple times a day.

I just got high so rambling may have been a factor here.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 13, 2016)

Bluntsmith, im thinking 2 flood trays would be a pain in the ass to maintain but im not sure what other options there are for veg. Aero for a little longer then straight into flower?


----------

